# Exs



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

What if your spouse talked to there exes and the chi,den they have is all grown. What is it that they have to talk about. There children are all grown.Any advice will be helpful


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

There is no need. Having an ex in the mix is BS. How would they like it?


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

I understand what you are saying. I'm straight person never had no type of relationship out of any relationship. Feel maybe the exe is looking for something. The exe is marry and etc. But his grown daughter stay with her mom and etc I feel she go back and tell her everything wat going on at my residence and stuff. I know I can't control what she say to her mom and etc. But her father should


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

RC,

Ex’es of any description are poison to a relationship, ex’es have already had sex or emotional intimacy with your spouse, and are thus a threat to your relationship. 

Your intuition that this is a bad thing is entirely correct, and the emotional, if not physical, contact your W has with her Ex is reducing her connection to you. 

What to do, make it clear to your W that you consider any contact with an ex to be cheating, and any secret contact with an Ex to be grounds for divorce. But before you do that collect their communications and forward and then call the ex’es current Wife to tell her that her H is cheating on her.

Tamat


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the information, i always follow my intuition on things like this


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not friends with my ex-wife (but we did communicate and see each other recently when our son got married), but I have stayed friends with several other exes, some going back more than 40 years. We don't talk or email very often, but stay in touch and we will meet when we're in town every few years. My ex-wife is rather toxic, but the other exes are not, and are friends to both me and my wife.


----------



## LadybugMomma (Apr 28, 2016)

rcgray60 said:


> What if your spouse talked to there exes and the chi,den they have is all grown. What is it that they have to talk about. There children are all grown.Any advice will be helpful



I feel that as long as the children are grown, there is no need to be in contact with an ex. And I also feel that while the children are young, the contact should still be limited with regards to only the children. My H's (and H for that matter) ex, for the longest time felt it was ok to pick up the phone or send a text asking about over heard gossip of someone they know or to ask why there's so much traffic around the city. Just a bunch of bs that I put a stop to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Children are never grown. My parents still communicated even when all their kids were adults with kids of their own. My ex and I will always have our children and then one day grand kids and yes we will communicate for ever unless one of us does something really bad.

Ex's do not have to be considered a threat unless they actually are.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I think it depends on nature of the contact - are their grandchildren involved? What about Engagements? Weddings? Christenings? Grown kids get sick too...what if they're in hospital?

It doesn't have to be black and white, but to expect someone who has kids with an ex to never have contact with them is unrealistic, except in extenuating circumstances.


----------

